# Emerson: AS I WAIT FOR MY LETTER



## dinski (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey everybody.

I just need some more people to pray for me as I wait my letter which is coming in the next few days.

Here is what I wrote in an old discussion before I applied.



> Here's what I have.
> 
> 3.0 GPA
> 1690 SAT
> ...



And with that, I thought I should add the fact that I was the only one of my competitive high school's seniors to apply there. I talked with the regional assistant director of admission when he came to talk to us.

It has come down to either me going to RIT for web development stuff, or going to Emerson for digital post production, which is what I want to do.

I've never thought about college being anywhere other than Emerson, and I fit in perfectly.

Please, if you could, reevaluate my chances of getting in.

I'm horrified.


----------



## Josh (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't see why not.


----------



## dinski (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I'm just worried about becoming part of the 11% of the 47% of the accepted students with a GPA in the 3.0-3.2 range.


----------



## JoeMomma (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi. I'm awaiting my letter from Emerson as well. It is one of my top choices but, like you, my hopes are not very high. My SAT's are okay, but my grades are out of range. I was disheartened to hear that they have put more of an emphasis on academics rather than the portfolio and extracurricular activities.

We will see, though.


----------



## Josh (Mar 30, 2008)

This year there were too many incoming students and the school ended up housing some of them in hotels. They're putting more emphasis on academics nowadays because its becoming a more popular school and they have to be more selective.


----------



## dinski (Mar 31, 2008)

I GOT WAIT LISTED! AH THIS IS TERRIBLE


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 31, 2008)

For the university or the specific major? Either way, my sympathies.


----------



## dinski (Mar 31, 2008)

the university...

and thank you.

i am royally screwed now.


----------



## Josh (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't give up hope yet. You weren't rejected.


----------



## dinski (Mar 31, 2008)

and yeah, acceptance rate dropped to 29%


----------



## bfield (Mar 31, 2008)

I got wait listed as well. Does anyone know what the GPA and SAT ranges were?


----------



## Flynn11 (Mar 31, 2008)

I was accepted with a 1920 and a 3.8

where did you hear the acceptance rate was 29%? Thats an insane drop


----------

